
Absurd Design: Surrealist Illustrations for Websites - Andrew-Jackson
https://absurd.design/?ref=hackernews
======
dang
Promotional upvotes are not allowed here and will get your accounts and sites
banned.

------
xedopo
This is awesome. Going to add it to a project that I was working on a new
landing page for today.

------
Andrew-Jackson
Hello Hacker News! —

Makers comment:

Absurd Design is a project which comes with a set of free surrealist
illustrations for landing pages. With this project we try to introduce a new
way and visual perception for landing pages. The main idea is to let your
visitors a chance to think and connect the creative imagination and the
artistic vision.

Problem The majority of landing pages come with really good illustrations, but
all the illustrations represent the product or service functionality or
features and don't offer a chance to visitors to think about the message.

Solution Create illustrations that will connect the artistic mood and every
illustration can be interpreted in a different mode, depending of human
imagination in relation with your website.

About Us We're a couple from Moldova that live in Barcelona, Spain. Diana is a
designer in love with everything design-related. Andrian is a web projects
maker. We're minimalists, we think so and we try to be so (but we're not
perfect, and that's good).

We’d love to get some feedback and we're happy to answer questions!

